# Lyft just announced lowering their rates yet another 10% in LA, So I have to turn the phone off.



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

That's just how it goes. that last 10 per cent just pushed my car off the cliff.

I feel insulted that I have to make that move. It's inconvenient, it costs me money to not work that, however, that's irrelevent because when the rates are such that I cant break $10 per hour after expenses, It just doesnt work out.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got email a minute ago, it is going to be a 15% drop here in San Diego. But, But with a "bolder tip screen".


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Just got email a minute ago, it is going to be a 15% drop here in San Diego. But, But with a "bolder tip screen".


The bolder tip screen doesnt do anything they already long-ago took out the automatic dollar tip. This is serious for them because they are NOT busy enough to sit around and wait for what will now be ever lower rates still, besides I only make $2.40 for most of those 1 mile jogs people take anyway.

I'm not saying it's not fair, or they're "bad people", I'm just saying I'm no longer going to be able drive at these rates until they recover. If I had a paid off and maintained prius, I could potentially still do it, but I don't have that kind of car. I have a comfortable mid-size non hybrid. The rates were already plenty low enough for the riders trust me they don't need to go any lower. But alas, they did.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Sheldon said:


> That's just how it goes. that last 10 per cent just pushed my car off the cliff.
> 
> I feel insulted that I have to make that move. It's inconvenient, it costs me money to not work that, however, that's irrelevent because when the rates are such that I cant break $10 per hour after expenses, It just doesnt work out.


What are the new rates? I am sure uber will follow soon.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know they're not posted yet. These are the rates as posted today.

*LYFT PRICING*
Trust & Safety Fee$1.00
Base Charge$0.90
Cancel Penalty$5.00
Cost Minimum$3.00
Cost Per Mile$1.13
Cost Per Minute$0.26


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i wont be surprise if it becomes
90cents per mile
20cents per minutes


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I have not driven since they changed the rates in los Angeles 08/21/2014


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

10% less means

1.02 per mile?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

With these new rates I'm done with Lyft. I'm only getting 1 or 2 rides a day with them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I can just see it now

"New Uber Rates announcement!

To our valued Partners, today we are announcing are latest program to help us all reach our full potential. 

We have taken on board the difficulties Partners have in finding decent and legal places to stop and park. So our latest 10% rate cut will go a long way in convincing more riders to give up the Bus, Train & Mobility Scooter to come and ride with us and keep you rolling!

You will also be happy to know that this 10% cut only represents a 12 cent drop per mile. Prior 10% cuts were of greater amounts and may have been harder to adjust to.

Uber on!!"


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Same here in Dallas, but we are no longer a donation market. Good news / bad news kinda day.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I can just see it now
> 
> "New Uber Rates announcement!
> 
> ...


uber: dont forget partners, more rides means more money for us so keep tearing up ur arses...

uber on!!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am sure drivers can make much more money.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Same here in Dallas, but we are no longer a donation market. Good news / bad news kinda day.


whats ur rates?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Scary. Any word on Denver?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Great.... now Uber will have to respond with more cuts.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> whats ur rates?


In Phoenix we are currently paying the rider 5$ to get in our car.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Got an email from Lyft this evening.
_Feeling the squeeze out there? You can rest easy driving for Lyft. *We're not dropping prices in Washington D.C., giving our drivers added peace of mind. *_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LA cuts


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

San Diego cuts


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Houston got 10% effective immediately. Uber will be right behind.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

25% Orlando


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It really is the Race to the Bottom!
No Doubt At All!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> uber: dont forget partners, more rides means more money for us so keep tearing up ur arses...
> 
> uber on!!!


More rides for uber can be achieved by recruiting more "partners".
There is no competitors on the horizon anyway. Who else would those drivers partner with?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

10% here in Seattle.


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Add Inland Empire to the list. Already being the least expensive here and then dropping fares should motivate us to drive even more...I think.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

UBER, it's your turn now.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> UBER, it's your turn now.


what are you? a masochist?


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a realist


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

Thing is that I believe them in that email when they say when we make more they do... obviously if we could all get away with 2013 rates everyone would be rolling but I think what's going on here is the battle between the two big boys of ridesharing...

There's gotta be a better way to compete because all they're doing is pricing good drivers out of the market. It's unfair to us to be subjected to the price wars. all involved shouldnt be surprised when their quality drivers start dropping off the map.

If I wanted to make 10 bucks an hour I would choose a job that's a little less, uh, dangerous. Seriously, I'm willing to work a dynamic and fun gig with challenges if it truly supports me... you get the idea. With the risks involved, I'd better be netting 18 an hour AFTER fuel and basic maintainance or else I'm out.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

WAR ... THE GREAT WAR. Who knows war without victims? And, of course, the victims are not the generals, but the soldiers - drivers.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lyft had no choice..... at least here in my market.
Not noticeable in the hot zones but on the outskirts of town
both passengers and drivers started to disappear.
I had several repeat Lyft customers who pinged me from Uber.
They didn't admit it but $1.20 vs $1.35 probably had something to do with it.

And the most amazing thing...... this guy who I drove to his work a dozen time
always sat in the front like expected on the Lyft platform but as an Uber customer
he went for the back seat even thought he knew exactly who I was.
He always tipped me $1-$2 on Lyft but nothing on Uber.

This left me with a very unpleasant feeling.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lyft just starting to catch on in Scottsdale. I got $60 from getting uber riders to try it last week. Most weren't sure what it was. In this town the 10% isn't going to help demand ... only hurt drivers.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Lyft just starting to catch on in Scottsdale. I got $60 from getting uber riders to try it last week. Most weren't sure what it was. In this town the 10% isn't going to help demand ... only hurt drivers.


Back in June, I used to do Lyft in downtown Scottsdale.
It was pretty busy on weekend nights.
Same in Tempe.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Back in June, I used to do Lyft in downtown Scottsdale.
> It was pretty busy on weekend nights.
> Same in Tempe.


I've been pushing it just north of camelback with some success ... hoping to get another 6 referrals again this weekend


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Lyft is now getting to the lowlife level of Uber - Lyft This!


----------



## uberZ (Sep 19, 2014)

This is ridiculous... I just started and barely get customers trickle in on the lyft side of things.. maybe 1 for every 5 uber pings..
Lyft is cool just so when It's dead on the uber side maybe I would catch someone who needed a lyft...

Most of my conversations with passengers lead me to believe all are aware that lyft is already cheaper then uber... 

Who the **** do they want driving for them? a bunch of stoned/tired/college kids? 

I promise... And I repeat!!! promise.. this 10% drop in pricing isn't gonna do a damn thing in increasing ridership in Hollywood/Westside of LA...
Nobody who takes LYFT complains about prices.... LYFT is dead in our area and wont pick up.. you know why??? Because UBER is KING in L>A>

People in L.A. are notorious for being plastic.. so it's an image thing... UBER is cooler... IN S.F. I get how lyft might be doing well... Because it's the anti cool company that's "cool"..

But seriously... taking pennies away from drivers making pennies is dumb...

When the minimum wage picks up ... pretty much we'll be working for mcdonald wages (if not already) but killing our cars....

I have a feeling UBER won't follow this price drop... If they do... we should seriously strike!!!! What would they do without drivers....

AND if a few drivers wanted to cross the picket line.. they can't cover all the rides....

ITS TIME DRIVERS START SERIOUSLY COMING TOGETHER UNIONIZING AND STRIKING...

WE COULD TAKE THESE COMPANIES DOWN...

VERY EASILY IF WE CAME TOGETHER...


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

We all know this is Lyft vs uber, who's going to choke who out the business.

But these idiots don't know a lot of ppl going to stop driving for Lyft now because these new rates are ridiculous, like driving for free, anyways these idiots are going to end up shooting their own foot and it looks like Lyft is almost there.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Sacramento just got a35% reduction ,
I'm out. That was a shocker. Total
Mis management of both Uber and Lyft.
Not very good business men.
You never bad your whole appeal on Price in any business. Desperate and 
Creates less value. They're blowing it


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

This is the email they sent us in Boston yesterday...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got this email yesterday, looks like they don't want to scare off their partners like Uber did, they still need to improve their dispatch board for their drivers "I need to see what I just earned for the fare I just finnished, not the next day", also the time and distance, pickup location and drop off location, and the tolls should automatically be reimbursed as we use a GPS system and we use EZ-Pass in NYC and the tri-state area, not hard to do, Uber does it so can they. I should not have to paste and copy and email them my EZ-Pass statement and the fares associated with the toll amounts.









Feeling the squeeze out there? You can rest easy driving for Lyft "WE ARE THE ANTI-UBER". We're not dropping prices in New York City "FOR NOW", giving our drivers added peace of mind.

Here's what else we're doing to protect your bottom line.

GIVE YOURSELF A BONUS
Drive more, and you'll earn more. Our drivers earn back 30% of Lyft's fee on average at the end of every week through the Power Driver Bonus.








UP NEXT: EASIER TIPPING
That's not a deja vu: Very soon, passengers will see an even bolder tipping screen. We'll test out a couple different versions, settling on the one that best increases your earnings without turning off passengers.








GET A BOOST FROM HEAT MAPS
Using our heat maps, you'll see another 10% bump in pay. The data refreshes every 30 seconds and reveals areas that aren't sufficiently covered by other drivers.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This is really disappointing 

Just so unreal how out of touch these "sharing economy" tech industry ******bags are.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://valleywag.gawker.com/lyft-just-slashed-driver-pay-again-and-everyones-pisse-1639225232


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Another10% OFF
Lowest prices in history.
That's right. You heard us!
In May we cut prices in Inland Empire by 20%. Now, we're cutting prices by another 10% - which means 28% off rides for you!
Ride for Less
Here's how much you'll save from today on:
Riverside Campus to Downtown

New Lyft
$5

Old Lyft
$6

Taxi
$8

Spaceship
???
Why not see for yourself today?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep, well I just cleared my reserved hrs for the following week for Lyft. They can call me when the rates rise again, if ever. I have a feeling my uber app will follow suit.


So much for a convenient side job.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

The 10% rate cut in Seattle translates as:










Don't know if the other cities with rate cuts also did it to match Uber to the penny.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

The 8 line of "Drivers wanted $1000 a week" in Craigslist today in SD again. 
I listened to some podcast yesterday from the begining of the month. Has anybody else heard of the sundowning of cars and on what time frame? Scary for some it sounds like. Not just for Uber Black but Uber X. I guess I will have to go listen closer. It could reduce Drivers for awhile. No wonder so many recent texts about how to buy a new car with Uber. Perhaps the older cars then migrate to Lyft and Sidecar? I do like Uber's new option where one can switch from Uber X to UBERXL only. 
I still believe that rates will rise again. Not sure I will be here, but..........Perhaps once they only have cars that are 5 years or newer, they can use that as an excuse for raising rates to Riders. There is simply too much money to not raise rates at some point. Like after the IPO before their first earnings declaration. The price to be "car free", is going to rise. just like the price of the car they do not have. One rider today Sold his car and just Ubers.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Yea in SD they want new cars only, 5 yo, because of the over saturation of drivers. That means more requests per hour


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Received the email this morning -25% in detroit.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Yea in SD they want new cars only, 5 yo, because of the over saturation of drivers. That means more requests per hour


Can you please post something from Uber about only cars less than 5 years old being allowed in San Diego?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please post something from Uber about only cars less than 5 years old being allowed in San Diego?


It was from last 2 podcasts
Don't have those emails anymore


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please post something from Uber about only cars less than 5 years old being allowed in San Diego?


On second listen, the sunsetting is for Uber Black and SUV. But I would imagine UberX will not be far behind.
Rating has to be at 4.60 by oct 1st.


__
https://soundcloud.com/helen-conaghan-uber-sd%2Fuber-san-diego-partner-podcast


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> On second listen, the sunsetting is for Uber Black and SUV. But I would imagine UberX will not be far behind.
> Rating has to be at 4.60 by oct 1st.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sheldon said:


> I don't know they're not posted yet. These are the rates as posted today.
> 
> *LYFT PRICING*
> Trust & Safety Fee$1.00
> ...


you think that's bad try uber.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sheldon said:


> That's just how it goes. that last 10 per cent just pushed my car off the cliff.
> 
> I feel insulted that I have to make that move. It's inconvenient, it costs me money to not work that, however, that's irrelevent because when the rates are such that I cant break $10 per hour after expenses, It just doesnt work out.


all uber and lyft care about is under pricing each other.Drivers take all the losses.these company are all funded by billionaires.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 1407
> LA cuts


sounds the same as what uber says you will make more money just do more rides.


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

You guys realize the last comment was September 2014 right?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Lyft has still only offered promos, drivers aren't facing cuts in LA.


----------

